# My Engine Bay



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

Completley new to posting pictures so thought i would try one of my enginebay first. http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/2002/p1010193td7.jpg


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tis abit large!

Look good mate.


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4977/p1010193wk8.jpg Thankyou hope this is better


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

try adding







at the end.

ie


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! no expense spared there! fantastic!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

You could've cleaned it!:chuckle: 

Very impressive.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome engine and spec!  

Now get pictures of the rest of your car up a.s.a.p! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Christ, that looks awesome!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats is one beautiful engine bay mate. Well done


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

Thanks for the comments guys.The finished spec has changed somewhat from the last photos i took of the car.I have a couple more.Weather permitting this week she is going to my mates garage and we are re-waxoyling her,i will take some photos then.I have the finished spec list now though.Cheers


http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/2395/personalpictures047gd0.jpg

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4372/p1010195dx2.jpg

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4646/p1010191jd9.jpg

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4747/p1010197sa4.jpg


NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GT-R
ENGINE 2.8
HKS Step 3 Stroker Kit
HKS Billet Crankshaft
HKS Billet Rods and Pistons
Boring & Honing done with dummy head
N1 Block,Tomei rod and head bolts
F1 Black Metal Kit
HKS 1.2 (87) metal head gasket
GREDDY Plugs heat range 9 ATI damper pulley kit
NI (Race Spec)Oil Pump
NI (Race Spec) Water pump
TOP FUEL Catch Tank with braided hose
HKS Engine Oil Cooler
HKS Vernier Pulleys, GREDDY Kevlar Timing Belt
HKS Grounding Kit


TOP FUEL HEAD
TOMEI 280 deg Inlet & 280 deg Exhaust camshafts with 11.5mm lift
Extensive head work inc.
Tomei valve S/P 11.5mm with retainer kit
Tomei Lifters
Port Grinding and combustion chamber rework
Phosphor bronze valve guides
Guide replacement,reamer alignment
Seat cutting and set length adjustment
Valve grinding
New valves
Escape processing
Valve timing adjustment
Camshaft shim adjustment
HKS Twin Power Ignition System & Harness
TOP FUEL Custom made polished plenum
INFINITY Throttle Body
HKS reworked Racing Intercooler
HKS F-CON V Pro Gold
KAKIMOTO Racing Exhaust
TRUST High Capacity Sump Ext
ARC Custom Triple Layer Aluminium Cross flow Radiator with integral ARC Oil Cooler with custom electric fan
SAMCO Hoses
NISMO Oil filler cap
NISMO radiator cap
Braided Hoses throughout
CUSTOM made Aluminium Radiator Expansion Tank
Custom Stainless fuse box cover
Stainless GTR Rocker cover badge
SPLITFIRE Coils

APEXI twin RX6 TCW77LX Turbos
APEXI wastegate and Custom made screamer pipe
TOP FUEL Custom made manifold
APEXI Air Filters
Custom made Aluminium Hard Pipes


TRANSMISSION

OS GIKEN 6 Speed Sequential Gearbox
OS GIKEN R3C Triple plate clutch
OS GIKEN Cross Member
Adjustable Fork Kit
CUSCO Alloy catch tank for Gearbox
Transfer box Reinforcement
CUSCO front LSD
CUSCO rear LSD with adjustments to increase initial torque
HKS Reinforced front Driveshaft set
TARGET Attesa FR System
Permanent 4 wheel drive
Selectable rear wheel drive
JS Propshaft


SUSPENSION
HKS Hypermax Pro Coilovers L 2 Upgrade 
CUSCO Pillowball Tension Rods
CUSCO Rear Upper arms 
CUSCO Suspension Links
CUSCO Rear Reinforcement frame
HKS KANSAI Front Strut Brace
JS Rear Strut Brace
Drag Cord
HKS Member collar
Hicas Removed


BRAKES
KAD 6 Pot front with 356mm Discs
Standard Brembo rears
Ferodo DS3500 Pads
Braided Brake lines
Hurst Line Lock
NISMO Brake cylinder brace
ABS Removed

WHEELS AND TYRES
NISMO LM GT4 Ltd Edition 18 x 9.5 offset +12 
DUNLOP Super Sport Race 265ZR-35-18 all round

EXTERIOR
NISMO Bumpers and Side Skirts
NISMO N1 Bumper vents
NISMO clear side indicators
NISMO front indicators
NISMO carbon side garnishes
NISMO carbon GTR rear spoiler inserts
NISMO Front Splitter
NISMO Front Bonnet Spoiler
NISMO Headlight Brows
MINES Carbon/Kevlar rear spoiler blade
ARC Titanium cooling panel
TEIN Bonnet Dampers
XEON Headlights

INTERIOR
Full Black Carbon Leather retrim with red stitching
Black Carbon Top Fuel Emblems in door cards
Full mat set with Black Carbon Leather Top Fuel inserts
Boot trimmed in Black Leather
HKS Kansai 6 point bolt in roll cage
SABELT 4 point driver and passenger harness sets

DEFI Data-Logging system
DEFI Gauges
Gearbox Oil Temp
Boost
Fuel pressure
NISMO full White Dial set
HKS Knock Amp
BLITZ DSBC Boost controller
Custom made switches for 4wd, rear wheel drive, and line lock
MOMO Airbag steering wheel
Digital gear-position display
Digital water temperature display

FUEL SYSTEM
2 HKS Fuel Pumps in collector tank
TOMEI Silvia PS13 in tank Fuel Pump
HKS 1000cc injectors
HKS Billet Fuel Rail
SARD Fuel Pressure Regulator
ENDLESS Surge Tank
POWER ZEO
Braided Fuel Lines


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow!!
Got to be one of the top specced 33 GTR's in the UK?
We need more pictures asap please!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is a beast in a half mate. 
More pics please:chuckle: and cant wait to see that thing go:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice one, have you run her up yet? any power figures, 1/4 mile times/mph?


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nicely done......


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

The car was built to the mechanical spec by Top Fuel in Japan.
I have done a lot of work to the way the car looks, interior,wheels,
brakes, exterior ,and shiny stuff under the bonnet. It came over in 2005 and i registered it in June this year and finished my part of it last week..I have the dyno sheet from Top Fuel and it made 992.5 at 9300rpm. It is set to run at 1.2 1.5 1.8 and 2.1 bar, and is a complete animal at both 1.8 and 2.1bar.What is special is that i have every bill and service record of the car from new in Japan even down to all reciepts of what has been done,now that is very rare.I am re-waxoyling her on Thursday and will do some pics as she looks now and post them up on Friday.Thanks for the interest, makes the hard work worthwhile.


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

The car was imported by one of the GTR members and sat in his garage until last year.We have since become very good friends ,so i suppose the thanks is to him for importing the car and then letting me buy it from him 15 months ago.Still cant understand why he sold it but he is a rare breed,totally genuine and honest .Anyway at last i am using her on the road !.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

An amazing spec, also really like the interior.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW, I don't normally like 33's, I have just made an exception:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: , 

Congrats on getting her on the road.


How's the Triple plate clutch + Sequential gearbox combo treating you in daily driving?
Is Parking a nightmare?


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

Thanks for all the comments from you all,as i said it makes it all worthwhile.
The triple plate clutch is very smooth even ok when you get used to it setting off.I think you either like or dislike the box i dont think you could learn to live with the seq box.I have run R33"s with the standard,OS Giken gearset and personally like the seq box best but there again i am a performance freak.
It is very much harder to selet reverse though.Cheers


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

love the polished goods


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing spec and it looks great.

Love to see more pics!


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great job mate!!! I love it!!! HP estimated??? boost???


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Like he said, about 992 hp :smokin:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

I called round to see the owner of this car yesterday afternoon, of course while I was there I took the opportunity to take a closer look at this beasty.
The pictures really don't do it justice, it's absolutely mint inside and out and that engine bay is to die for.
Top motor owned by a top bloke. :clap:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I bet he gets through some autosol!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Pristine engine bay!!

Great work overall!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

that is one nice motor mate.. looks very perfect, has this car seen a road?


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

As Fuelburner said you really do need to see the car in the flesh.

I should never have sold it!!


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

Steve C Been told by my friends they think i have a compulsive polishing disorder.But seriously the car is as clean underneath as it is on top so didnt want it to see rain or a winter with the salt on our roads.Last week i treated all the chassis and underneath with Hauchaum cavity wax.It took 12 hours though.The wax has a very pale yellowy tinge but when it dries you can still clearly see all the metal beneath it.I did all the masking and shitty jobs and the friend whose garage it was has restored classic and vintage cars for over 30 years and they use it a lot.He assures me i can now forget about it rusting.But i learnt how to treat a car properly so well worth it.

1000bhp I have waited 15 months for you to admit that, i will let you tell me again when i see you. In fact on Friday i will get the kettle on and let you see the car again just to give you another tinge of regret ha ha.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that wax a similar sort of product to waxoyl then mate?
I think your car is the complete all round package. What are your plans for it in the future?
Can you actually use all that power on the road?


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW! Sweet as, you have an extremely nice motor there St.Augustine. congrats to you :clap:


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

323ian According to Nicolas the fella that did the rustproofing with me he rates it superior to waxoyl. I had waxoyl on the last car and it stayed yellow and always looked quite messy.The Hauchaum has a yellowy tinge but is transparent and you can still see all the colours of the metal underneath.He has done classic and vintage cars for over 30 years and rates it the best,and says it definitley outlasts and outperforms anything else he has used.
Might put some Trust/Greddy 8 pot fronts and 4 pot rears on apart from that make a new years res to use it more. You tend to run out of road very quickly,but to say how big the turbos are there is plenty of response. To drive it on the road on anything above 1.5 bar you need to get out your big bo----ks.
Cheers Chilli


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is amazing :thumbsup: yoy think you will be taking it to any events in scotland next year?


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

St.Augustine, what a true masterpiece of tuning you have there. That to me, is what dreams are made of!!
One question though, are you using an adaptor to attach the apexi filters to the suction pipes? Im currently getting a matal suction kit and going PFC D-jetro and i want to keep my apexi filters. Can these adaptors be got easily?

Kev.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mmmm... we like this car.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow....The perfect performance R33...

Keep up the compulsive polishing disorder mate


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW
Wow because u got all the goodies money can buy in there, and its shinny. but god damn, u got wires every where, shoulda clean it up as your engine was out.
check this out..now this is a crazy engine bay.


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

*R33GTR*

kev gtr
If you do a search on ebay there are quite a few being sold.2 good ones are 
JPS-Trading Ltd or 5400rpm think i got mine from 5400rpm.Thanks for all the comments everyone.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

st.augustine did you have another white r33gtr before this one????


----------

